# Kennedy is off of his food



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

He has previously loved his Nature's Variety instinct raw frozen more than anything. He would eat it frozen if I let him, but I do thaw it. Recently for about two weeks he seems not excited about food. These past few days he won't eat at all, and I even mixed in some ground beef to entice him. If I smash up the bites and put it on the roof of his mouth he eats- but that is essentially force feeding him. He won't eat it out of the bowl. I know he has anxiety problems, but he hasn't denied this food before. Should I allow him to not eat for a few days? Or should I take him to the vet? He is around 9 years old. If I should take him to a vet, can anyone recommend a good vet around the Baltimore area in Maryland? I am willing to travel 1 hour for a good deal. I don't have tons of money but if a vet visit is needed I will go, but it can't be an expensive vet who will run a bunch of tests he doesn't need. The vet I went to last when he had diarrhea tried to sell me Science Diet dog food to solve the issue... I don't want to hear that crap again. That was about a year ago so he is due for a checkup anyway, I just don't want to go back to the SD pushers- they were very pricey as well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you checked his teeth and gums? He's at the age where sometimes because of gum /tooth pain eating may be painful. Look closely at his gumline on his back molars. They can be be bad BELOW the gumline sometimes too! I don't think a toy should go without food too long...............at least try giving him chicken broth so he does not get dehydrated. Hope you find an answer!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Have you checked his teeth and gums? He's at the age where sometimes because of gum /tooth pain eating may be painful. Look closely at his gumline on his back molars. They can be be bad BELOW the gumline sometimes too! I don't think a toy should go without food too long...............at least try giving him chicken broth so he does not get dehydrated. Hope you find an answer!


I scraped all of his teeth a few weeks ago and did see a few very small dark spots between two of the back molars, but he didn't mind the tooth scraping. I think he would if his teeth were hurting. I've also been using a dental gel and spray that is supposed to help with gum problems and bad teeth. I know I can't afford a dental at the moment and he possibly can't go under anesthesia anyway according to the vet I saw previously because of his heart murmur it would be extra costly to run tests for that to even see if he can go under. Right now his teeth are plaque/ tartar free since I scraped it all off- of course I didn't venture under the gumline though and I know that is where problems could be.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i know you said you didn't want to hear about that science diet crap, but i have to say that based on someone else's post here at pf, i just started my dog on science diet for sensitive stomachs. he had been on a mix of nature's instinct canned, carna4 and cooked foods, not to mention the usual all natural treats. he did fine for a long time, but started not loving the nature's instinct and suddenly developed digestive problems. in desperation i bought science diet. he loves it so far and his digestive problems seem to be resolving themselves. my dog is 16 years old, very low key, but losing his eyesight. i worried that the stress from that was contributing to the digestive problems. maybe they were. can't say for sure. but his appetite is back with science diet. if that's what it takes to keep him going and enjoying his food again, that's what he's going to get.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

patk said:


> i know you said you didn't want to hear about that science diet crap, but i have to say that based on someone else's post here at pf, i just started my dog on science diet for sensitive stomachs. he had been on a mix of nature's instinct canned, carna4 and cooked foods, not to mention the usual all natural treats. he did fine for a long time, but started not loving the nature's instinct and suddenly developed digestive problems. in desperation i bought science diet. he loves it so far and his digestive problems seem to be resolving themselves. my dog is 16 years old, very low key, but losing his eyesight. i worried that the stress from that was contributing to the digestive problems. maybe they were. can't say for sure. but his appetite is back with science diet. if that's what it takes to keep him going and enjoying his food again, that's what he's going to get.


Kennedy won't eat kibble, has grain sensitivity, and when I previously had him on canned wet food I had to heat it and put a bunch of treats on it to get him to eat it, and he eventually stopped eating it altogether.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd take him to the vet, Jamie; as someone else said, those tiny dogs don't have the capacity to go without food long and if it is his teeth, he'll have to have them looked at eventually anyway. At least you'll know if there's something wrong (or not, in which case it will put your mind at ease). Also if you don't like your vet, you don't have to feed what he/she says, but they have a lot more to offer than just food suggestions. Having said that, I hope you wake up this morning and Kennedy is just ravenous!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Indiana said:


> I'd take him to the vet, Jamie; as someone else said, those tiny dogs don't have the capacity to go without food long and if it is his teeth, he'll have to have them looked at eventually anyway. At least you'll know if there's something wrong (or not, in which case it will put your mind at ease). Also if you don't like your vet, you don't have to feed what he/she says, but they have a lot more to offer than just food suggestions. Having said that, I hope you wake up this morning and Kennedy is just ravenous!


But the last time I took him they wanted to resolve his diarrhea with SD. His diarrhea ended up being caused by these out of date treats that I had bought, and was simply solved when I threw out the treats. I don't want to go there and spend 100 or so dollars for them to tell me which SD to feed him. I'm afraid that is what they would do.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I would take him to a vet too - possibly not the one you saw before, though. How is he otherwise? Is he subdued, or depressed, or generally seeming off colour? Is his breath smelly? Is he dribbling at all? There are so many things that can cause lack of appetite and reluctance to eat that I think in the absence of anything really obvious a vet examination and possibly tests are really the only way to go.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

fjm said:


> I think I would take him to a vet too - possibly not the one you saw before, though. How is he otherwise? Is he subdued, or depressed, or generally seeming off colour? Is his breath smelly? Is he dribbling at all? There are so many things that can cause lack of appetite and reluctance to eat that I think in the absence of anything really obvious a vet examination and possibly tests are really the only way to go.


He is always a little anxious and subdued acting but he is acting a little more so lately. His breath is always stinky and hasn't worsened. He is not dribbling at all. He does seem fearful of something. When he goes outside to go to the bathroom he will screech and run really fast as if something bit him. This doesn't happen every time though, just occasionally, and this has been going on for awhile. Hopefully someone on here can give me a vet recommendation, otherwise I'll pick who looks best online and read reviews there.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I am going to try feeding him some chicken breast tonight. If he eats it then maybe the problem is his pickyness. He wouldn't eat the food this morning, but he very willingly ate a blueberry and a treat, so I know he is hungry. He is still drinking water so that is a good sign. So this is #2 meal missed.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know how far you are from Frederick,MD. I have friends who own a practice there. They are excellent but they are expensive.

I would take him to see someone very soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if urination or defecation could be painful - possibly an infection?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

which vet do you use now? i googled american animal hospital association (because my vet, whom i greatly respect, is a member) and found towson veterinary hospital, which is also aaha accredited. i like aaha accreditation because i think it does mean a certain standard of service is being maintained. hope i am not wrong on that. if this is not the vet you're already disappointed with, you might try a phone call to ask about rates for services.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

patk said:


> which vet do you use now? i googled american animal hospital association (because my vet, whom i greatly respect, is a member) and found towson veterinary hospital, which is also aaha accredited. i like aaha accreditation because i think it does mean a certain standard of service is being maintained. hope i am not wrong on that. if this is not the vet you're already disappointed with, you might try a phone call to ask about rates for services.


I last used Falls Road Animal hospital. They are also AAHA accredited, so I don't know how useful that is. I ended up force feeding him his meal about 2 hours ago since I think he needs to eat and tonight I'll try the chicken.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

pandj said:


> I don't know how far you are from Frederick,MD. I have friends who own a practice there. They are excellent but they are expensive.
> 
> I would take him to see someone very soon.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks but I am a little over an hour away from Frederick and need a vet that isn't super expensive.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

best of luck on working this out. i know how awful it is to feel you don't have a vet you can trust no matter what.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok so somebody recommended Main Street Vet in Reisterstown. It is about 30 minutes away but apparently their rates are good and the vets are as well. Has anyone heard of them?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you googled them? there are some online reviews - a couple unhappy and the rest pleased. might give you an idea of which vet to ask for.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

patk said:


> have you googled them? there are some online reviews - a couple unhappy and the rest pleased. might give you an idea of which vet to ask for.


Yes, Molesworth in particular was the vet recommended. I see that he gets rave reviews online. I'm a little put off that on their website it says they perform routine declawings... seems like an out of date barbaric procedure to me. I thought most vets are no longer doing it, or maybe they aren't advertising it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i kind of agree, but if the vet is a really good diagnostician, it may be worth seeing him anyway if he can help your dog. 

how did kennedy do with eating something this evening? if he seems to be a bit better, it could give you a little more time to scout around for a vet. in the meantime, you could call main street and find out about fees and if you can even get in in a timely fashion.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Kennedy ate Stella and Chewy's freeze dried food tonight by himself, so this is a big improvement. He must be feeling better because last night he wouldn't eat anything. Maybe a stomach bug?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

could have been a bug. what about when you let him out to potty? is he okay now? sure hope so.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

He seems fine with the bathroom as well, and tonight he ate his raw frozen food happily! I wonder what the problem was.


----------

